# Cape May Area



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Fishin has been real good for those who have been gettin out. Wish I was....


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

from land or sea?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

First fish was caught from the beach. Next two pics were caught from the same jetty.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Very Nice..


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

Nice Fish!


----------



## bcheney (Jan 21, 2009)

I was in town briefly last week and threw some bait in by the concrete ship off the point but I was only rewarded with some doggies...


----------

